# Can you tell what it is?



## m_fumich (Apr 18, 2013)

Is this picture sufficient to identify the bike? All I know is that it's a Schwinn.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 18, 2013)

schwinn tornado.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 18, 2013)

Age range? Worth $60?


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 18, 2013)

I think this is the rare version with the twin tubing leading all the way down to the drop outs, well worth 60 dollars
not sure of age though.

Nick. 



m_fumich said:


> Age range? Worth $60?


----------



## spoker (Apr 18, 2013)

*year*

i think 1964


----------



## spoker (Apr 18, 2013)

*worth it*

and then again maby a 61,rear seat stayssd look modified


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2013)

The picture is pretty crappy. If that bike has twin straight bars continuing into seat stays it might not be a Tornado. Sometime in 62 the Tornado became the Typhoon. The 1962 Typhoon's had twin straight bars that continued past the seat post in one piece going to the rear dropouts. To me that looks like a *1962 Typhoon*.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 18, 2013)

Sounds like a rare bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2013)

It was a low end but unique bike frame for that year. I wouldn't call it rare but there seems to be a market for them. I know two members that sold theirs recently.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 18, 2013)

Schwinn made this  double "straight bar" Tornado for two years......I believe


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 18, 2013)

..........


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2013)

The Typhoon was a middleweight. 

http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1961_1970/1962dlr_Typhoon.html


If the bike in the picture actually has the twin bar that continues there is no question it's a Typhoon. Really hard to be positive with that picture. Can you get a serial number to verify that it is a 62 model?


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Apr 19, 2013)

*62 tornado*

i had one just like that.


 
i payed 60 for it, sold it for 150.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 19, 2013)

..........


----------



## frank 81 (Apr 20, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> Is this picture sufficient to identify the bike? All I know is that it's a Schwinn.




   62 Typhoon or Skipper?


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Apr 27, 2013)

*196x?*

I was told by an "expert" that they only made these in 1962, but mine has a 61 date code....


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2013)

Aerocycle36 said:


> I was told by an "expert" that they only made these in 1962, but mine has a 61 date code....




That's pretty common if your Serial Number was recorded in late November of 61. Late November and all December serial numbers were the next year models.


----------

